# Do I still need any of this crap?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Interesting. My car didn't have _any_ of that vacuum stuff on it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes; but if you want to see if you can loose any of it look in a manual and then decide on what you want to keep and what you dont think you will need.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My haynes manual doesn't say anything about it. Or the last time I looked it didn't but I shall check again.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

you'll definitely need the coil and the MAF, and probably the headlight motor


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, youll probably need the tires and stuff too man

LOL

hey pm me and I can kinda help you out with it.....I have a fsm and I have been eliminating that stuff one by one- I can tell you what the ecu needs to run the car and what it doesnt.

Marc eliminated alot of stuff form his, but his is also the 84-86 so...........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright man will do. I'm still working on my write up a lot though right now and don't have the time to mess with that stuff right now.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

That front solenoid valve and round valve in front of that is the AIV crap, you could easily pull that out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What is AIV


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

It injects air into the exhaust to help the cat do it's job, at least that's what it's supposed to do. I've found it to be a waste of time, and Nissan doesn't even use it any more on newer cars.

Others say it's to help clean up the emissions too, but it only really covers it up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I wonder why the earlier years didn't have it. My 85 has nothing that looks like that. Maybe it's a California device......


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

you DO NOT need any of that crap. Get rid of all of it... other than the coil.

Old guys and pussies will tell you you need that for being "streetable"... but that's a bunch of crap. It might affect your idle, so ajust the throttle cable tension. The day I got my car, I ditched all of that kind of stuff, plugged the EGR holes, put on an e-fan, re-designed the intake, put on a boost controller, put on the KA TB, and removed most of the exhaust. I would recomend this to all Z31 owners.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

right on! :thumbup:


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> you DO NOT need any of that crap. Get rid of all of it... other than the coil.
> 
> Old guys and pussies will tell you you need that for being "streetable"... but that's a bunch of crap. It might affect your idle, so ajust the throttle cable tension.


Yup, it'll idle fine without the MAF too, but that's about all it'll do


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What if I just take my engine out. Will my car still move?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What if I just take my engine out. Will my car still move?


If you push it or go down a hill and use gravity to your advantage  .


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Shit, thats what I did dude- On good days with the wind behind me I can hit about 45 mph-- THATS F****ING FAST DAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


marc is right though- you can eliminate most of that stuff-the ecu doesnt require alot of it to make decisions.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

dude quit posting this bullshit in my threads. I don't need any fuckin pics man. Make your own worthless thread or earn your keep in OT.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You cant tell me that you dont think thats funny?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Sometimes I wonder what is wrong with you man.....seriously


hey- I have already bypassed all that stuff man- you should be able to get rid of all of it- the only reason I didnt hook it back up is b/c I couldnt find and caps the right size to cap that crap off-- and b/c I didnt know exactly what to do with the vent line from the fuel tank- I dont wanna just leave it open- Im thinking hook it to the manifold?

I do earn my keep in OT, I will quit posting pictures of smoking hot chicks and homeless people in your threads..............


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

thank ya much. I just think the technical forums are for technical issues. No homeless people


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There will be no pic posting in these threads unless it has something to do with the topic.  Remember, this is a technical forum, and as such is G rated. 4 letter words are PG13 at best...........


----------

